# Spiritual Mapping - whats it all about?



## Eoghan (Mar 17, 2011)

What on earth is "spiritual mapping", it sounds like a branch of the Ordnance Survey (UK map makers)! What scripture does this take flight from? Who is its major proponent?

I am studying Daniel at the moment - Daniel 10 - and can't help feeling this is the/a tenuous link to the practice.

Apologies to anyone that thinks this should be in a different forum.


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

My first thought was that Google had finally mapped out the sanctification of the human population.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2011)

It is "Strategic level spiritual warfare" and another missiological fad. Another Peter Wagner and Neil Anderson-ish take on spiritual realities.

Spiritual mapping posits that there are 'territorial spirits" and by our prayers against these entities and reclaiming these territories under the control of these spirits we can help the evangelization of an area.

The advocates of this view use Daniel as a proof text. Also, some charismatic missionaries have interviewed demons to try to ascertain which demons arere in control of what region (assuming that demons are reliable interviewees). Also, some short-term misssion groups have arranged "prayer walking" to surround a town with prayer to deliver it from local demons.


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 18, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Also, some charismatic missionaries have interviewed demons to try to ascertain which demons arere in control of what region (assuming that demons are reliable interviewees).



I shudder to think to how one would schedule an interview.

If I didn't know charismania as well as I do I would think you were joking about your above post.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is a summary I wrote for some new missionary candidates who asked:




> Territorial spirits?
> 
> It is reasonable to believe that certain angels, as well as certain demons, have been given specialized tasks and possibly even areas assigned to them. The Prophet Daniel, in chapter 10, may be speaking of a situation where spiritual powers battle over certain geographical areas (Daniel 10:13,14,20). Also, Isaiah 34:14 speaks of God leaving Edom desolate and as a place of habitation only for various animals, but also demons (“night creatures” or even “demons” most probably being a better rendering). So it is possible that certain geographical areas might be associated with demons, and possibly certain individual demons. It is even possible that some of the names of local Gods and Goddesses derive from the personalities of these local demons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 18, 2011)

Good stuff Perg.


----------

